# لعشاق السبح ( تراب الكهرمان )



## الغروووب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*سبح تراب الكهرمان بولندي

* معجون مضغوط ( يعني مو بلاستيك )

*صناعة بولندي

* تفوح منها رائحة اللبان للأبد ع الشرط

*البعض منها الخيط ( دبل )

*متوفر قصه ( برميلي- دائري-صنوبري-بيضاوي)

* الألوان ( أصفر فاتح - عسلي شفاف - اصفر مايل للبياض - عاج - ماكنتوش )

* الوزن من 23 جرام إلى 38 جرام

*الاسعار / الكبير 300 ريال الوسط 200 ريال

الكبير طبعا حجم الخرز اكبر من الوسط والوزن يختلف

موقعي وادي الدواسر - محمد آل سيف

متوفر توصيل لأغلب المناطق على حساب المشتري

الدفع قبل الإرسال

للتواصل جوال أو واتس اب  0550024249

​*











































































​
*يرجى التواصل المباشر معي على الجوال لعدم تواجدي في الموقع​*


----------

